# Mails werden nur an ein Postfach zugestellt



## Evilchen (22. Feb. 2010)

*[erneut geöffnet] Mails werden nur an ein Postfach zugestellt*

Hallo Till, Hallo Forum

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit das Problem das Mails nur an ein Postfach zugestellt werden. 
Seit wann das so ist kann ich nicht mehr sagen.

Das Postfach das alle Mails empfängt ist catchall für die erste angelegte Domain.

Wenn ich jetzt Mails an alle weiteren existierenden Postfächer von anderen Domains sende, kommen diese auch alle auf der erstgenannten Catchall an.

Im Logfile steht dann:

```
postfix/local[12011]: D2DBBC3DAB1: to=<wer@was.de>, orig_to=<weranders@wasanderes.de>, relay=local, delay=5, delays=0.06/0.01/0/4.9, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
```
Hat einer eine Ahnung wo ich suchen muss?
Ich befürchte das das schon seit Anfang an so geht, da die weiteren Domains erst später dazu kamen.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe und Hinweise.
Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Burge (22. Feb. 2010)

Heißt domain genauso wie der hostname des servers?
Wenn ja den Hostname einfach auf eine Subdomain ändern like server1.example.com.


----------



## Evilchen (23. Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

An welcher Stelle muss ich kontrollieren?
Im ISPconfig oder im System selbst?
Im System steht der Hostname bereits auf server1.example.com - das hatte ich bei der Installation so eingerichtet.


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2010)

Schau mal in die postfix main.cf und in die Datei /etc/mailname


----------



## Laubie (23. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Evilchen:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
> Im System steht der Hostname bereits auf server1.example.com - das hatte ich bei der Installation so eingerichtet.


Aber du weisst schon, dass server1.example.com ein Platzhalter für deinen Servernamen ist, oder?
Das klingt bei dir so überzeugt ... irgendwie 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Evilchen (23. Feb. 2010)

Nein, das ist die Anonymisierung meines Hostnamens 

Der Blick in die /etc/mailname hat zu Tage befördert, das da nur "example.com" drinne stand.
Nachdem ich dort das server1.example.com eingetragen habe, läuft es!!

Jedoch ist in der /etc/postfix/main.cf kein "myhostname = xxx"
Das scheint ihn jedoch nicht weiter zu stören...
Kann das hin kommen?

Auf jeden Fall größten Dank an Laubie, Till und Burge.
Der Support hier im Forum ist Klasse!


----------



## Evilchen (10. März 2010)

So liebe Freunde,
Sry das ich das hier wieder hochholen muss.

Nun hat sich die Situation geändert.
Das Funktionieren hat sich als Falsch heraus gestellt.

Mails an die Postfächer meiner ersten Domain (web2) werden sauber auf die entsprechenden Postfächer aufgeteilt, alles der virtusertable entsprechend.


Die Mails an andere Domains (web7, web8 usw) landen jedoch alle beim Catchall vom web2.
Weiterleitungen sind keine drinne. Die Virtusertable sieht auch i.O. aus.
Irgendwo hab ich also noch einen Fehler.
Muss ich die weiteren Domains auch irgendwo in der main.cf von postfix angeben?

Danke für eure erneute Aufmerksammkeit.
Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Hast Du vielleicht die Domain von web2 in der main.cf irgendwo als mydomain oder myhostname genommen oder aber steht sie in /etc/mailname?


----------



## Evilchen (11. März 2010)

äh, ja.
Die Domain meines Servers wird ja auch von ISPC verwaltet, oder nicht?

Also ist in /etc/mailname    =    "server1.dernamevonweb2.de"
und in der main.cf das gleiche 

Müsste ich eine Domain benutzen welche nicht von ISPconfig verwaltet wird?


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

> Die Domain meines Servers wird ja auch von ISPC verwaltet, oder nicht?


Nein. Die wird nur bei der Installation des Betriebssystems durch den Installerd er Linux Distribution gesetzt.



> Also ist in /etc/mailname    =    "server1.dernamevonweb2.de"
> und in der main.cf das gleiche


das ist ok so, da Du ja nicht die Domain verwendest. Wenn Du dernamevonweb2.de ohne das server1 davor hättest, dann wäre es problematisch.

Sende doch bitte mal eine Email an einen account der nicht in web2 liegt und poste die Zeilen, die dafür im mail log hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Burge (11. März 2010)

der volle fdqn des Servers darf als solches von ispconfig nicht verwaltet werden.

Heißt dein Server server1.server.com

Darst du unter ispconfing keine web haben was server1.server.com heißt wohl ein web was server.com heißt.


----------



## Evilchen (11. März 2010)

wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich das server1... als co-domain eintrage?
das habe ich nämlich getan :/


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Das ist schlecht, die co-domain muss wieder gelöscht werden oder Du musst sie zumindest auf externen mailserver umstellen (unter optionen der co-domain).


----------



## Evilchen (11. März 2010)

ok, hab die co-domain wieder rausgenommen. Morgen berichte ich dann vom Erfolg.

Ich mein ich hätte in irgend einer Anleitung mal gelesen das die auch eingerichtet gehört 
Naja, so lernt man halt  Danke euch allen!


----------



## Evilchen (12. März 2010)

```
Mar 12 15:59:41 server1 postfix/smtp[28325]: 8BCE9C3CE93: to=<xxxx.xxxx@o2online.de>, relay=mail.o2online.de[82.113.101.173]:25, delay=0.57, delays=0.04/0
.01/0.51/0.02, dsn=5.1.8, status=bounced (host mail.o2online.de[82.113.101.173] said: 553 5.1.8 <www-data@server1.xxxxxxxx.de>... Domain of sender address
 www-data@server1.xxxxxxxx.de does not exist (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
```
Das breitet sich nun leider im Log aus.

Ich befürchte ich muss noch viel lernen 
Hab mehr defizite was die Mailkiste angeht als ich dachte.

Nun da ich das server1.xxxx.de rausgenommen hab aus dem dns und der co-domain, beschweren sich die Mailrelays der großen das die domain nicht erreichbar ist. 

EDIT: 
Naja, und die Mails kommen immer noch alle zu einem Account


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

hostname

und

hostname -f

und was steht in der datei:

/etc/mailname


----------



## Evilchen (15. März 2010)

Problem inzwischen gelöst.
Hab den Server inzwischen komplett neu aufgesetzt, unter dem neuen Debian.
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche 

Danke an alle Ratgeber!


----------

